# Kostümride im Bikepark Osternohe am 30. Oktober '11



## heifisch (22. Juli 2011)

Servus Osternohebiker, oder solche die's werden wollen ,


Neues Jahr, neuer Kostümride! Wie bereits letzes Jahr findet auch dieses Jahr wieder ein Kostümride im Bikepark Osternohe statt. 
Dieses Jahr fällt der 31. Oktober leider auf einen Montag, also wird der letzjährige Halloweenride einen Tag vorverlegt und in Kostümride umbenannt. 
 Alle Biker die Lust und Zeit haben am 30. Oktober in Kostümen nach Osternohe zu kommen sind herzlich eingeladen!
Wie letzes Jahr ist wieder ein Train mit allen Kostümierten die Freeride runter geplant. Genauere Infos zum Ablauf werden in den nächsten Wochen folgen!

Bitte ladet auch fleissig eure Freunde ein, sodass diese lustige Veranstaltung noch mehr Zuspruch, wie letzes Jahr findet! 




Bilder von der letztjährigen Veranstaltung findet ihr in dem oben verlinkten Thread und auch im Bilderthread.


----------



## Voltage_FR (23. Juli 2011)

Yihhaaaaaaa....neues Jahr, neuer Spaß! =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el.locko (25. Juli 2011)

Cool. Bin auch wieder dabei!!!


----------



## heifisch (25. August 2011)

Wollte den Thread nur mal wieder aus der Versenkung holen. 
Wir freuen uns über zahlreiches Erscheinen!


----------



## heifisch (11. Oktober 2011)

Dann wollen wir doch mal, neuste Infos:


*Servus Biker,
 Es gibt Neuigkeiten zum KostÃ¼mride. 


 Termin und Wetter:
... Der Ride findet am 30. Oktober statt. Da das Wetter inzwischen recht unbestÃ¤ndig und wechselhaft ist, ist es mÃ¶glich, dass es an diesem Tag regnet. Bei Regen kann der Bikepark nicht Ã¶ffnen, d.h. der Ride muss leider entfallen. Einige Tage vor dem Ride werden wir die Wetterberichte prÃ¼fen. Sofern es absehbar ist, dass am Sonntag schlechtes Wetter herrscht, am Samstag aber Gutes, ist es mÃ¶glich, dass der Ride auf Samstag vorverlegt wird. 
 Ihr erhaltet aber einige Tage vor dem Event noch eine Nachricht, u.a., zu diesem Thema.


 Ablauf:
 Der Train startet um ca. 14 Uhr an der Bergstation und wird die Freeride runter fÃ¼hren. 
Damit es keinen RÃ¼ckstau an der Talstation gibt, sollten sich alle Teilnehmer bereits 20-30 Minuten vor dem Train-Start nach oben begeben.
Wichtig: Es ist kein Rennen, wir wollen alle zusammen in einer Kette unten ankommen. Das bedeutet ein moderates Tempo, sodass alle mit kommen.


 Sicherheit:
 Es gelten die AGBâs des Bikepark Osternohe. Diese mÃ¼ssen bei Liftkartenerwerb unterschrieben werden, bei MinderjÃ¤hrigen ist die Unterschrift der Eltern zwingend erforderlich.
Im Train ist ein MindestmaÃ an Protektoren zu tragen, da es gerade im Train, durch die dicht hintereinander fahrenden Biker, zu unkontrollierten StÃ¼rzen kommen kann. WÃ¤hrend dem Train sind deswegen ein Fullfacehelm, KnieschÃ¼tzer, RÃ¼ckenprotektor und Handschuhe Pflicht. Ein Mehr an Protektoren ist selbstverstÃ¤ndlich erwÃ¼nscht. 
 Biker die nicht die erforderlichen Protektoren tragen werden von der Veranstaltung ausgeschlossen.
Damit im Falle eines Sturzes die dahinter fahrenden Biker rechtzeitig anhalten kÃ¶nnen ist ein Mindestabstand von 3-5 Metern einzuhalten. 
Wichtig: Es ist kein Rennen, wir wollen alle zusammen in einer Kette unten ankommen. Das bedeutet ein moderates Tempo, sodass alle mitkommen.


 Essen/Abendplanung:
TagsÃ¼ber wird es, wie immer, BratwurstbrÃ¶tchen, Wienerle, Kuchen .. zu essen geben. ZusÃ¤tzlich wird ab Mittag ein Grill aufgestellt,an dem es bis Abends BratwÃ¼rste gibt.
 Am Abend nach Liftschluss gibt es zum gemÃ¼tlich Zusammensitzen KÃ¤sespÃ¤tzle und BratwÃ¼rste mit Kartoffelsalat, oder Pommes zur Auswahl(+evtl. Schnitzel mit Kartoffelsalat oder Pommes). Das Abendessen muss allerdings bis spÃ¤testens 25. 10.11 vorbestellt werden. Bei den BratwÃ¼rsten bitte die Anzahl mit angeben. Bitte wendet Euch hierzu an Mely Melman oder Heiko Vogt (siehe Veranstaltungsseite).


 Anfahrt:
 Adresse:
 Bikepark Osternohe
 Igelweg 2a
 Schnaittach, Germany

 Genauere Informationen zur Anreise und einen Routenplaner findet ihr auf der Bikeparkhomepage.


 Fragen:
Wenn noch Fragen offen sind, stellt diese einfach auf der Facebookseite oder schreibt sie einem der Organisatoren per Nachricht.
 Bei Fragen am Tag selber, fragt einfach unten am LifthÃ¤uschen.


 Aktuelle Informationen gibt es auf der Facebookseite des KostÃ¼mride, sowie der Bikepark Homepage www.bikepark-osternohe.de 

 Ride on!



 Herzlich Willkommen im Bikepark Osternohe!
www.bikepark-osternohe.de
Bikepark in Osternohe im NÃ¼rnberger Land mit vielen Specials fÃ¼r Biker und Mountainbiker. Besuchen Sie den Bikepark Osternohe im Landkreis NÃ¼rnberger Land, der Gemeinde Schnaittach und nur 4 km von der Autobahn A9 NÃ¼rnberg - Berlin entfernt.*


----------



## ghostriderin12 (14. Oktober 2011)

ich bin dabei, Kostüm liegt schon bereit!


----------



## el.locko (16. Oktober 2011)

Hi hätt mal 2 Fragen.

1. Es soll ja Leute geben (wie mich  ) die nicht bei Facebook sind. Wo oder an wenn soll ich mich den wegen Essen wenden?!

2. Am 30. läuft der Lift wirklich nur bis um 4 Nachmittag?

MFG


----------



## heifisch (16. Oktober 2011)

Servus,

Zu 1. Meld dich einfach bei mir, bzgl Essen. Gilt auch für alle anderen hier im Thread.
zu 2. Tut er. Liegt an der Zeitumstellung. Inzwischen ist es gegen halb 6 schon relativ dunkel im Wald, nun wird die Zeit umgestellt und es ist ne Stunde früher dunkel. Da geht es nicht anders.


----------



## heifisch (26. September 2012)

Am Samstag den 3. November findet wieder ein Kostümride statt!


----------

